# PlymDan - Post Comp Rebound and off season quest for mass!!!



## PlymDan (Jan 22, 2012)

Okay so here it is, my new journal as promised and with plenty of pictures to follow. Thought I'd start it now as I start training again saturday so gives me plenty of time to get down my plans and training routine up for everybody to have a look at. Excited to get this started coming off the back of my first show!

First 6-8 weeks will cover my competition rebound and then the rest will be logging my off season over the next 12 months with me trying to put on as much mass on to my frame as possible.

For a few pictures from the show the link to my last journal is below:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/193167-nearly-game-over-4-weeks-out-my-first-ever-show.html

Will put some pics up in a second of me after 4 days of eating **** food post show


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

you looked good mate, bet you are well chuffed  . Congrats! in 4 this one tooooo!


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

In for the journey bud


----------



## PlymDan (Jan 22, 2012)

Starting pics after 4 days of eating absolute crap, did actually have a few good meals in between but hey not too bad I think


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Look forward to this. Saw the comp pics and follwed the journal, looked great.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Subbed, best of luck.


----------



## PlymDan (Jan 22, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Look forward to this. Saw the comp pics and follwed the journal, looked great.


Thankyou mate, got plenty of time to make improvements now can't wait to start again saturday.

Will start cleaning the crap out today and flush my system out ready for the weekend!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Are you prepped by anyone?

Whats plans now then, big off season?


----------



## PlymDan (Jan 22, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Are you prepped by anyone?
> 
> Whats plans now then, big off season?


I was prepped for the show but off season I'll be doing my my own macro's/diet and training but under the guidance of Lewis Breed and Stuart Core if I need anything.

I can usually get the odd session where lewis will take me through it to change things up but my plans as of yet is just to fill out as much as possible, haven't decided on what show to aim for yet though. Just see how big I get and how I look.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

WOW, doesnt get better than being overseen by Lewis Breed and Stu! NICE ONE.

Havnt seen much about Lewis in a while?


----------



## PlymDan (Jan 22, 2012)

He isn't competing this year I don't think neither is Stu but they will be back next year I'm sure.

Yeah it's nice being in a gym where a lot of people are competing it gives you a lot more focus that's for sure!


----------



## PlymDan (Jan 22, 2012)

Full video up of the show now on youtube.....


----------



## mojo-jojo (Jul 8, 2012)

Clean your room mate haha nah well done mate


----------



## PlymDan (Jan 22, 2012)

mojo-jojo said:


> Clean your room mate haha nah well done mate


Haha not my room just used the mirror as I don't have a full length one!!

Back with the parents for a few months now which isn't as bad as I thought but just until I find out about jobs I've applied for. Save myself some money....or more money for supplements and goodies ;-)


----------



## PlymDan (Jan 22, 2012)

Thought I'd clean out the crap food from today....fed up of feeling bloated and crappy, although the pictures from this morning make me look 100x better than I feel!

Turkey and sweet potato and 2x whey and oats to see me through the shift this evening and plenty of water and vit c. Hopefully my body will have reached a more stable state by Saturday ready to hit my rebound. Decided to change things up a bit for the rebound cycle as hate the bloated feel/look. Will probably just look like this -

Test P 100mg EOD 1-6

NPP 100mg EOD 1-6

Proviron 50mg ED 1-6 and through PCT.

Arimidex 0.5mg EOD adjust as necessary 1-6

Decided to drop the dbol but have about 30 days worth of winstrol left was wondering if this would be worth chucking in at the beginning or end of the cycle as it will just be sat around for a year else.

Feedback or thoughts welcome!


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

I'm running a quick short ester rebound as well..only for 3/4 weeks though

Also using up the 20 winny tabs I have left


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

In!!!

All the best with this mate, i shall be following you all the way


----------



## PlymDan (Jan 22, 2012)

CJ said:


> I'm running a quick short ester rebound as well..only for 3/4 weeks though
> 
> Also using up the 20 winny tabs I have left


You using them at the beginning or end of the cycle?

Saw you'll be running peps too also, done all the research but never used them myself. Interested to see how you get on.

Was going to chuck in dbol for 4 weeks but test p and npp is more than enough for my level of development and experience with meds.

- - - Updated - - -



Sharpy76 said:


> In!!!
> 
> All the best with this mate, i shall be following you all the way


Thankyou mate!

Finally managed to get pics up this morning too!!

- - - Updated - - -



Sharpy76 said:


> In!!!
> 
> All the best with this mate, i shall be following you all the way


Thankyou mate!

Finally managed to get pics up this morning too!!


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

PlymDan said:


> Thankyou mate!
> 
> Finally managed to get pics up this morning too!!


You're in cracking shape mate. Wish i had legs like yours, mine refuse to grow lol!


----------



## PlymDan (Jan 22, 2012)

Sharpy76 said:


> You're in cracking shape mate. Wish i had legs like yours, mine refuse to grow lol!


They will get there!

Mine have come on a lot since I changed my rep range to 12-15 reps. I think once every 6 weeks or so I'll drop the volume and do 6-8 reps but mainly stick to the higher rep ranges. Pumps and contractions I find are much better.


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

PlymDan said:


> They will get there!
> 
> Mine have come on a lot since I changed my rep range to 12-15 reps. I think once every 6 weeks or so I'll drop the volume and do 6-8 reps but mainly stick to the higher rep ranges. Pumps and contractions I find are much better.


Funny you should say that. Only the other day i mentioned in my journal that my legs seem to respond more to the higher reps (15)!

Lower reps just don't really do it for me tbh. Obviously you can't lift as much weight but i don't care about that, i just want them to grow!!


----------



## Vickky (Jul 13, 2011)

Hope you've enjoyed the rebound ! Good luck with the off season


----------



## PlymDan (Jan 22, 2012)

Sharpy76 said:


> Funny you should say that. Only the other day i mentioned in my journal that my legs seem to respond more to the higher reps (15)!
> 
> Lower reps just don't really do it for me tbh. Obviously you can't lift as much weight but i don't care about that, i just want them to grow!!


That reminds me that I need to sub your journal! 

Looking forward to seeing your progress, roll on Saturday can't wait to train again!


----------



## PlymDan (Jan 22, 2012)

Vickky said:


> Hope you've enjoyed the rebound ! Good luck with the off season


Thankyou Vickky. Had a few days of eating what I want and hasn't done me any harm, proper rebound starts Saturday with my first training session, looking forward to making progress over the next 12 months or so


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

PlymDan said:


> You using them at the beginning or end of the cycle?
> 
> Saw you'll be running peps too also, done all the research but never used them myself. Interested to see how you get on.
> 
> ...


----------



## PlymDan (Jan 22, 2012)

CJ said:


> Not patronising in the slightest bud it's a very level headed approach to have. I have to take a step back sometimes and assess everything as can get a bit ahead of myself, I definitely agree with just sticking to the test p and npp. Just the rebound itself with training and adequate nutrition will see me through a very productive rebound so I really appreciate your input! More isn't always better, just because I have it doesn't mean I should use it, and your right I don't need any excess water at this time the drier and leaner I can come out of the rebound and PCT the better IMO.
> 
> Yes HCG, tamoxifen, clomid all to hand for an extensive PCT after this rebound to get me back up and running. Will be taking a nice long break off everything afterwards before thinking about an off season cycle. I'm only young so no need to rush or jump in to high doses/too many compounds. As you know I haven't been training for that long so my experience with compounds are limited to test/dbol last year and test/tren/win pre contest. Even on relatively small doses I'm going to grow like mad alongside my training, nutrition and guidance from Lewis.


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Exactly mate..

I can't comment on pct as apart from hcg I wouldn't bother with anything else. That's a very personnel thing though and a decision you need to make for yourself.

I find clomid and novla extremely harsh and am not interested in them, particularly because I know my body responds well with just hcg.

Granted I can't back this up with bloods, although I know I will be getting them done with Paul, but I've never experienced any shutdown what so ever.

I've been training since Nov 2009 (seriously since Jan 2011) and have ran 4 cycles inc this one...I ran full pct on first cycle which was tbol only and felt like sh1t. Next cycle was an injecting course @ 750mg a week for 12 weeks, no pct and responded perfectly. I've gone up to 1.2g a week and still fired back up after a few shots of hcg.

You seem to have tour head screwed on right but if you ever want to run something by me mate, feel free....I'm no expert but am happy to help if I can


----------



## PlymDan (Jan 22, 2012)

Thank you @CJ ill be sure to run things by you if I need any advice or guidance. Really appreciate it nice to know people are willing to help as much as they can.

Will see how I respond with this PCT protocol and can adjust for future cycles if necessary depending on how I react to it. Last cycle I used HCG and tamoxifen and recovered relatively quickly but that cycle was much shorter than this one.

After the tbol cycle did you feel like crap from too much estrogen suppression? Not sure if you have used dbol but how did you find running tbol in your cycles?


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

No mate clomid and nolva are extremely harsh drugs..people forget that.

They make me feel terrible.

Tbol is my favourite oral buddy...


----------



## PlymDan (Jan 22, 2012)

Never tried it, a consideration for the future perhaps.....

Did you find it as good gain wise compared to other orals? Obviously drier gains are to be expected from tbol which is one bonus to it.


----------



## PlymDan (Jan 22, 2012)

Nice clean food today, time for a good clear out ready for saturday.

2 scoops of extreme whey and 70g of oats with tsp of natural honey.

200g turkey 2 wholemeal pittas w/ salsa

Off to work soon and am taking 2 x 175g turkey with 150g sweet potato and 2 scoops of whey and 50g oats.

Got an extra scoop of whey to curb any extra hunger, not going to go too mad with calories until I start training saturday as trying to keep water/fat gain over the next two days to a minimum.

Will probably have 100g quark and a ricecake with 1 scoop of extreme pro-6 before bedtime also 

t3, clen and ephedrine will be tapered down and finish middle of next week once my body is back in a growth state and I am back into full flow of training and cardio 3 x week. All food from now will be clean clean clean and feeling extremely motivated and focused to get started on saturday.

Got my new training routine planned out over a 5 day split which will look like this....

Mon - Back/Traps/Rear Delts

Tue - Chest/Calves

Wed - Rest

Thur - Quads/Abs

Fri - Delts/Forearms

Sat - Bis/Tris/Hamstring

Sun - Rest

Not 100% on this yet but I'll see how I progress with it over the next couple of weeks and see if all bodyparts are getting adequate rest.

First week or two will concentrate compound lifts at 6-8 reps to build some strength back up with an isolation added at the end for high reps/fascia stretching. Can't wait to get started now


----------



## PlymDan (Jan 22, 2012)

Definitely should've brought more food to work, appetite is in overdrive mode today and I feel absolutely starving!!

Ah well, start training Saturday and Cardio so can start upping the calorie intake from then! Still feel like I'm cramping quite easily....potassium levels might be on the low side still but will see how it goes the next couple of days as my body adjusts to normal food again.


----------



## PlymDan (Jan 22, 2012)

Weighed in this morning at 12st 9 or 177lbs which is 5-6lbs heavier than sunday so pretty happy with that as I've managed to keep excess weight off and stay in a good condition now stable water and sodium levels are returning.

Back training tomorrow and cardio so will be upping the calories from then and going full steam ahead into the rebound. Will be weighing in every 3-4 days in the morning to keep a reign on my weight. Will be keeping fats relatively low throughout the period and keeping cardio in 3x a week.

Looking forward to lunch sunday with the girlfriend, she's home tonight so have plenty of lost time to make up for  the last few weeks before the show literally had no energy for anything! Hopefully the weather is good!


----------



## PlymDan (Jan 22, 2012)

Right...so first training session today, off for arms and calves and a bit of cardio can't wait. Will try not to go too mad but I've only had a week off so fired up to hit it.

Calories being upped from today and will do this progressively other the coming weeks as my weight increases instead of just chucking an extra 1500 calories on top that aren't needed.

Will report back later!!


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

PlymDan said:


> Right...so first training session today, off for arms and calves and a bit of cardio can't wait. Will try not to go too mad but I've only had a week off so fired up to hit it.
> 
> Calories being upped from today and will do this progressively other the coming weeks as my weight increases instead of just chucking an extra 1500 calories on top that aren't needed.
> 
> Will report back later!!


Very similar ti me mate...gently up food and allow body to adjust


----------



## PlymDan (Jan 22, 2012)

Excellent bi's, tri's and calves session earlier, tried to take it a bit easy but enjoyed having some strength back. Form kept 100% at all times so still nowhere near PB weights.

Got a nice rump steak tonight with sweet potato cooked by the mrs then out for lunch tomorrow afternoon can't wait! Feels good eating nice food and having a routine again, first jab today also no pip whatsoever so lets see how the rebound pans out! Weigh in tomorrow so will use that as a base to start from as weight should be more or less levelled out.

Will keep everyone updated!


----------



## PlymDan (Jan 22, 2012)

Session earlier consisted of

Straight barbell curls.

Dumbbell hammers.

Machine curls.

Reverse EZ bar curls SS with wrist curls

Straight bar push down

Dips

Single arm cable extension.

Seated calf raises.

Standing calf raises.

Back, traps and hamstrings Monday!


----------



## PlymDan (Jan 22, 2012)

Really good day yesterday, had a good sleep and went out with the mrs for lunch which was very good. Wild boar and chorizo burger went down a treat!

Sat in work now until about 5, interview at 1 o clock for a new job so hopefully all goes well. Then training back, traps, hamstrings this evening can't wait for another session it's good to have a routine back.

Will post up macros for the day when I have finished training to show everyone where I'm at. Weighed in Sunday morning and was 12st 9 again so condition has held pretty well, only a 5-6lb increase since the show. Post comp blast has started so clean cals being upped today to make the most of the next couple of weeks

Roll on 9am for my next meal - 200g steak mince w/mushrooms and peppers and 200g sweet potato


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Can't believe I've missed this, sorry buddy

In and subbed now. All the best with it


----------



## PlymDan (Jan 22, 2012)

RACK said:


> Can't believe I've missed this, sorry buddy
> 
> In and subbed now. All the best with it


Thankyou mate, am following yours too good luck!


----------



## PlymDan (Jan 22, 2012)

Macro's yesterday were approximately 4000kcals.

Trying to adopt a 40:40:20 split and hit that every day with non-training days aiming for a 50:20:30 or 40:30:30 depending on working schedule and appetite.

Even on this amount of calories my condition is holding well, from the last time I weighed and a few days before I was holding at 12st 9 but am back training now and my blast should kick in over the next week so weight should start creeping up nicely.

After PCT will be taking a good 3-4 month break and giving my system a break and then decide on a suitable off season plan depending on plans for competing. Have got it in my mind to aim for either the ukbff south west classic or the West Midlands, the West Midlands generally has a higher quality of competitor but also gives me more time to prepare. It also means I will have time to take the mrs away to Thailand next year as I promised I would this year then didn't because of the show, to say the least I have some making up to do!!

I digress! Chest & calves this evening, nice strict session as my chest is a key area which I need to bring up over the next 12 months. Not going to focus too much on specific parts ill just be aiming for overall mass and thickness and try to incorporate more dumbbell work into my routines.

Hope you all are having as good a day as me  feet up in work for a few hours waiting for my next meal of venison burgers and basmati rice!!


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

The post-show appetite is a killer mate. Give it another week and it'll back down a tad


----------



## PlymDan (Jan 22, 2012)

RACK said:


> The post-show appetite is a killer mate. Give it another week and it'll back down a tad


Yeah I hope so, always had a big appetite anyway but this week it's been unstoppable. Completely off all stims now surprised I'm feeling so energetic, probably just the buzz of being back in a routine and being back on the road to improvements, I have 2 more years as a junior in the ukbff so there's the potential for a lot to be achieved.


----------



## PlymDan (Jan 22, 2012)

Hit my macro's pretty well today more or less bang on 3800kcals which works out to approximately

400g Protein

415g Carbs

65g Fat

Not a bad ratio, first weigh in tomorrow so am expecting a pound or two increase from increased cals, re-introducing training and my blast starting to kick in. If I have put on more than a few lbs then will scale back the calories by 200-300 calories then re-evaluate at the end of the week.

Proviron still at 50mg ED throughout and will be moving arimidex to an every 3rd or 4th day approach as not wanting to drive my estrogren too low bearing in mind the AI and SERM dosages that I was on leading up to the show. Everything else on hand just incase.

Had chest and abs earlier, day off tomorrow so will have a nice relaxing evening I think


----------



## PlymDan (Jan 22, 2012)

12st 12 this morning so 3lbs up from the weekend, not too worried by this as everything will be kicking in now so will keep calories in the 3600-3800kcal range and keep up with my cardio 2/3 x a week. Only had the one session so far as back killed me Monday so will hit 20mins on the treadmill PWO after delts tomorrow.

Can't wait as delts is my favourite session !


----------



## PlymDan (Jan 22, 2012)

Brilliant session last night felt ridiculously strong last night for a first delt workout back. Side DB raises, DB Shoulder Press, Machine Press, Seated bent over rear delt raises, machine rear delts.

Kept to the 6-8 range for this week as will be trying out some periodisation methods to keep my body guessing. Next weigh in Sunday so will see weight has changed then.

Will be starting a ghrp6/mod grf protocol soon which I plan on running for Atleast the next 6 months and through my off season and AAS cycle. Throughout and after PCT will probably incorporate another pep protocol of igflr3/mgf but will see how training is going and how weaker body parts are progressing.

Favourite day this evening, quads!

Working all weekend but going to nandos with a friend Sunday then will probably have some burgers and some garlic bread! 

- - - Updated - - -

Brilliant session last night felt ridiculously strong last night for a first delt workout back. Side DB raises, DB Shoulder Press, Machine Press, Seated bent over rear delt raises, machine rear delts.

Kept to the 6-8 range for this week as will be trying out some periodisation methods to keep my body guessing. Next weigh in Sunday so will see weight has changed then.

Will be starting a ghrp6/mod grf protocol soon which I plan on running for Atleast the next 6 months and through my off season and AAS cycle. Throughout and after PCT will probably incorporate another pep protocol of igflr3/mgf but will see how training is going and how weaker body parts are progressing.

Favourite day this evening, quads!

Working all weekend but going to nandos with a friend Sunday then will probably have some burgers and some garlic bread!


----------



## PlymDan (Jan 22, 2012)

First leg session back was killer, warmed up with 5 sets of leg extensions 12-15 then on to front squats, v-squats, then finished my quads off doing 4 sets of barbell lunges the entire length of the carpark.

Walking around the house is now a struggle, good thing there aren't any stairs in my house!!


----------



## PlymDan (Jan 22, 2012)

Got impatient this morning and jumped on the scales, 12st 13 so 1lb gain since midweek so will keep my calorie intake at about 3800kcals for another week or two and see how I go.

Trying to keep as in shape as possible without hindering my gains on the rebound, could easily do 6000kcals a day but not sure that would be a good idea! Appetite is destroying me even with 8 meals a day I'm craving in between what a nightmare...

Ah well, bi's, tri's, forearms and 20 mins cardio soon!


----------



## PlymDan (Jan 22, 2012)

Time for sleep now, got to be up at 6 tomorrow morning for work until 3! :cursing:

Going to nando's afterwards with a friend so this will probably be my only cheat for the day, may have some garlic bread in the evening alongside a steak also seeing this is usually my cheat day.

Been switching between choc caramel maxiraw casein and phd pharma blend white chocolate, both amazing quality, good taste, and perfect for my bedtime shake. Rest day tomorrow so will just be working and chilling out for the evening after nandos, hope you all enjoy your weekend!


----------



## PlymDan (Jan 22, 2012)

Definitely feeling a bit sluggish and bloated after my cheats yesterday. Demolish a huge nandos then went cinema and had a bag of chocolate buttons, then had a quarter pounder from McDonald's. pretty sure it was the massive amount of salt in the burger that has bloated me out today, banging in tons of water today and some vitamin c before bed to get some of it back off.

Was having an impatient moment earlier and was debating throwing my dbol into the rebound cycle, but my head got the better of me and decided against it. I'm making good progress at the moment with little fat/water gain so no reason to add any extra. Will look forward to finishing the next 4-5 weeks then going through pct and getting back to normal. No more jabbing most days (apart from peps which will start soon).

Ultimately my plan is to be competitive next year in the juniors so will look at starting a cycle February/march time, will be talking to Lewis and discussing plans for this then I will decide what show to aim for depending on my progress!

Sat in work until 1130 this evening, absolutely starving but next meal is at 730, king prawns egg whites and rice can't wait  am sticking to 3800cals still but am finding even that amount of calories doesn't really touch the sides as I'm a greedy sh*t!


----------



## PlymDan (Jan 22, 2012)

Been a rest day today which is a welcome change, pretty bad DOMS in most areas from the first week or so back at training so taken the opportunity to put my feet up and get my meals down. Got my training plan to where I'm happy with it and also the first few weeks changing some exercises as I'm sure everyone gets those few exercises that just don't agree with them.

Have made a few switches to my training plan which will be set out below, hamstrings placed back with quads as I find hams are still sore after a quad session from lunges, v-squats etc by the time back day comes around. I also prefer giving back its own day as this is an area I'm looking at improving this year along with my chest.

Mon - Chest & Calves

Tue - Back & Abs

Wed - Rest

Thu - Delts, Traps

Fri - Quads, Hams

Sat - Arms, Forearms, Abs

Sun - Rest

Happy with my diet and supplement program at the minute and seem to be looking bigger and fuller already. 13st 2 at the moment so looking for steady increases over the next couple of weeks then will make sure these gains are kept through PCT.

Appetite is through the roof still, resisting the urge to eat anything out the plan until Sunday when I will probably have a pizza, some garlic bread and some ice cream I've got waiting in the freezer


----------



## PlymDan (Jan 22, 2012)

Been pretty busy the last few days with work, worked today and had a private job in the evening as well as training so has been a little non stop. Regardless though, feeling pretty good but bored as f*ck now as the girlfriend is still at uni for another 2-3 weeks so god knows what I'm going to do with myself!! :huh:

Weigh in again tomorrow morning, then off to work for another 8 hours then I'll be in the car as fast as possible to pick myself up a pizza, cheesecake already in the fridge waiting can't wait! Will probably end up picking up a few other little bits but that's what sundays are for! Will limit myself to 3-4 hours I think that will suffice haha.

Strength seems to be going up every session relentlessly, really pleased with the progress I'm making, still got pretty much full abs and lines/veins everywhere especially my arms/forearms when they are pumped. Progress pics will be put up next week for all you guys to see how I'm doing, I'm not sure if you can tell but absolutely loving the rebound....  even at 3800cals now weight is only going up marginally and appetite is through the roof and still lean which is a massive bonus!

Have a good weekend everybody


----------



## PlymDan (Jan 22, 2012)

Been a pretty good week so far, rest day today thankfully as had a pretty day in work and nose has been a little runny, mainly due to all of the crap in the air at work at the moment.

Strength is slowly increasing per session and feeling like I look pretty good, 13st 3 at the moment with next weigh in either friday or saturday morning depending on how impatient I am. Delts/Traps/Abs tomorrow evening then Friday evening being put through a leg session with Lewis again so no doubt I'll be puking my guts up and unable to walk out of the gym for an hour!

Appetite is still through the roof but trying to resist the urge to have any off the diet apart from Sundays, although it is off season to tempted to throw in the odd cheat meal here and there just to keep my sanity as I seem to be hungry non stop even between my meals.


----------



## PlymDan (Jan 22, 2012)

Been somewhat busy the past week with work training, and been prepping for an interview Thursday morning so still going over tons of notes, spent most of my days visiting people in work finding out what I can. Should nail the interview and will hear back next week whether I have the job or not, will mean quite a bit of travelling up and down to Scotland and aldershot but for the ridiculously amounts of money I'd be getting it's not all bad, and I'm sure I'll manage to find a gym! Aldershot visits would be nice as the girlfriend lives a 20 minute drive so would be able to see her more often, more importantly she can prep all my meals again! 

Training been really good and strength and energy is through the roof, all lifts are up still per session although some slight tendon/muscle twinges in my right arms and near my shoulder, nothing too major and is slowly recovering. Also next weigh in tomorrow as didn't weigh in on the weekend, was in a foul mood Saturday evening, mainly from missing the girlfriend so I decided at 10pm I'd do the 3 hour drive up to Guildford and surprise her. Food was already prepped for the next day so was a no brainer, awesome day sunday with her, went TGI's for my cheat, and stopped by the Krispy Kreme cafe on the way back to the car and bought a few treats for me and her and then got her food shopping for the week.

Ended up driving back early Monday morning instead of the Sunday evening I had planned, the extra evening with Rhian definitely improved my mood somewhat, was meant to be saving the money and working over the weekend but I put her before anything, even bodybuilding! mg: Improvised a breakfast of egg whites on toast and also had an extra meal packed which did me for the journey home so the macro's were still met.

Bedtime meal now then off to sleep ready for weigh in tomorrow morning.


----------



## PlymDan (Jan 22, 2012)

Good chest and calves session today

Incline Smith - 2 working sets w/ double drop set.

Incline DB Flyes - 3 working sets

Flat Bench - 3 sets

Pec Deck - 3 sets w/ drop.

Seated calf raises - 4 working sets

standing raises - 4 working sets, then 50 rep pyramid sets.

Will be putting flat bench before incline flyes next week as by the time i got to it was too knackered to lift a decent weight, all reps between 6-8 apart from drop sets.

Hopefully get some good news this week regarding the work promotion so fingers crossed for that, on another note have pretty much decided I'll be competing next year again, am looking at doing the UKBFF South West Classic Junior Class as it's only an hour or so drive away from me and gives me the opportunity to step up and try a slightly bigger show.

Working with some good people this year through my off season so will be aiming to develop my physique as much as possible and put on substantial size from the new year. Nothing fancy planned yet but a transformation from last years showing will be guaranteed 

Hope everyone had a good weekend, time to chill for the evening now


----------



## PlymDan (Jan 22, 2012)

Delts and traps this evening, will be hitting the following.

Cable side laterals.

Behind neck smith press.

Bent over rear delt raises.

Upright rows.

High rope rows (rear delts)

Behind neck smith shrugs.

Barbell shrugs.

Done.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

its alll looking good.


----------



## PlymDan (Jan 22, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> its alll looking good.


Getting there slowly mate.

Sitting at 13st 6 at the moment still quite lean but got a long way to go. Got to have a sit down in the week with Lewis and work out plans for next show, might end up beneficial to take 18 months out to concentrate on development then compete in 2014.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

nice get a pic up!


----------



## PlymDan (Jan 22, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> nice get a pic up!


Will do mate! I'll get one in the gym in the week, how's working with scott going?


----------



## PlymDan (Jan 22, 2012)

Been about a week since I've updated so thought I'd put in a little post. Have been busy with work and sorting out other bits but diet has been 100% as usual and training is good, strength has surprisingly gone up even though I'm off everything and training is just as intense.

Brutal leg session today, usually do this every week and ends up with me outside on my back vomiting for 20 mins!

Leg extension 130 rep pyramid sets with no rest 15kg - 45kg then back down again, 10 reps on 15, Pin to 20 another 10 reps and so on.

By the end you can't walk or even hold your own body weight up.

Hack squats - 3 working sets 15 reps each then drop set at the end.

Leg Press - 3 working sets, triple or quadruple drop set straight after last set, 20 reps per drop.

Single leg ham curls - 4 working sets

Barbell lunges - 3 sets up and down carpark until failure.

Done.

Good to have a partner who makes me do every rep and not stop even though the pump is excruciating.


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Are you gna compete again next year mate? How did you find adjusting back into normal diet and training without that specific end goal of a show?


----------



## PlymDan (Jan 22, 2012)

Bad Alan said:


> Are you gna compete again next year mate? How did you find adjusting back into normal diet and training without that specific end goal of a show?


Not too sure yet buddy, got loads on in the new year, new apartment move, new job and was planning on doing the south west classic in dorchester junior class but by the time i start my cycle I would have about 3 weeks off time before I have to start my diet for the show.

Hopefully I'll still be able to compete will just see how it goes, if not I'll do a show later in the year for experience get a nice rebound then do the dorchester show in 2014 as I'll still be eligible for the junior class. Hoping to make some big improvements and put on loads of size this year, got some good people behind me to help me out and push me through training.

Adjusting back into my diet wasn't too bad I ate crap for about 3/4 days, not gorging just picking at little bits I fancied. After the show sunday night I ate way too much and was ill all evening on the toilet, so kind of put me off crap as every time i touched something with high fat content it resulted on me being ill again!

Although I've never struggled to eat clean, I got straight back into a clean diet kept the calories a little restricted and have slowly upped as my weight has crept up, sat at 13st 6 now with pretty good condition considering I'm 18lbs heavier than I was on stage. Have a cheat on sunday for a few hours then maybe have a subway or something on a wednesday depending how I'm feeling 

I'm in the process now of planning off season bits for the new year and stocking up on bits as i'm planning a huge transformation next time I get on stage 

I'll grab my phone and put up a pic of me now, although now I'm in PCT I feel like I'm starting to hold tons of water, not sure if it's from the HCG or what but it plays mind games!


----------



## PlymDan (Jan 22, 2012)

@Bad Alan



Okay so not the best pics but you can see the difference between the two sets of pics now.

Feedback or constructive criticism appreciated


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Well balanced and holding more than good enough condition. Arms seem a fair size, how old are you missed it??


----------



## PlymDan (Jan 22, 2012)

Bad Alan said:


> Well balanced and holding more than good enough condition. Arms seem a fair size, how old are you missed it??


I'm 21 at the minute so can compete in 2013 and 2014 and still be in the under 23 category for ukbff shows 

Arms, forearms and calves today! Then a speed awareness course 2-6...fml!


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

lookin decent for your age mate well done


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

PlymDan said:


> I'm 21 at the minute so can compete in 2013 and 2014 and still be in the under 23 category for ukbff shows
> 
> Arms, forearms and calves today! Then a speed awareness course 2-6...fml!


BAD LAD haha what did you get caught doing??


----------



## PlymDan (Jan 22, 2012)

loganator said:


> lookin decent for your age mate well done


Thanks buddy appreciate it, haven't been training long so plenty of time to improve!


----------



## PlymDan (Jan 22, 2012)

Bad Alan said:


> BAD LAD haha what did you get caught doing??


I was going 37 in 30, hardly anything exciting! Out of all the times I've driven like a complete tool and the one time I'm just driving along not paying much attention I get caught, ah well the speed awareness course is better than 3 points I guess!


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

PlymDan said:


> I was going 37 in 30, hardly anything exciting! Out of all the times I've driven like a complete tool and the one time I'm just driving along not paying much attention I get caught, ah well the speed awareness course is better than 3 points I guess!


Too right mate, I bomb it everywhere and haven't been caught once yet lol. I couldn't afford to get 3 points my insurance is so ****ed already I've wrote 3 cars off in 4 years :laugh:


----------



## PlymDan (Jan 22, 2012)

Bad Alan said:


> Too right mate, I bomb it everywhere and haven't been caught once yet lol. I couldn't afford to get 3 points my insurance is so ****ed already I've wrote 3 cars off in 4 years :laugh:


haha oh dear!!! how the hell have you managed that? oh and what cars were they??


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

PlymDan said:


> haha oh dear!!! how the hell have you managed that? oh and what cars were they??


My driving record is so bad lol, wrote my first car off on the way to get it cleaned first day after I bought it at auction! C4 coupe the rally version, was awesome for all 11 hours that I had it :lol: Probably the worst one aswell doing 85 down a country lane got airbourne off a small rise landed funny rolled it in the road down a bank into a pond...

Crash free for 5 months, 1 day at a time ha


----------



## PlymDan (Jan 22, 2012)

Been a while since I've updated as been busy with sorting bits for holiday over xmas, and just got a new job so been doing a few bits for that!

Training over the past week or two have been good, strength going up and feeling good considering being a natty and all that for a while! Looking forward to see what plans are in store for the new year in the run up to the dorchester show, big improvements to be made to bring a completely different package on stage.

Back tonight so.....

Wide Grip Pull Down

Barbell Row

Deadlifts

Dumbell Rows

Machine Rows

Cable Pullovers.

Done.


----------



## PlymDan (Jan 22, 2012)

Been a quiet month or so for me, been sorting out new job which I start on monday. Going to be in Bristol for two days next week probably around the temple meads area, any know of any gyms around the area??

So off season started properly monday, keeping the cycle pretty simple as of now, doing a full 16 weeks then will go from there in terms of show.

Most of the feedback I've been given on my physique is that it's balanced just need size now to step up to a regional show. Although I hate my chest so depending on how this develops training may be altered slightly to cater for this.

Hope everyone has had a good new year and xmas and will try to update a bit more regularly!!!


----------

